

Google results for "aaaaaaaaaaaaaa", "bbbbbbbbbbbbbb", "cccccccccccccc" ... - no_gravity
https://www.google.com/search?q=aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
When you google for 14 times the same character, you always get a Youtube Result at the top. Why is that?
======
ChikkaChiChi
You also get YouTube results in a similar fashion for several 2 character
repetitions. This is not always the case such as with 'qmqmqmqmqmqmqm'

If I had a guess, Knowledge Graph fails to identify any sort of context so you
end up with results across multiple mediums.

------
no_gravity
When you google for a string of 14 times the same character, you always get a
Youtube result in the top spot. Any ideas, why?

~~~
Inception
I have an idea: there are YouTube videos that have the same name or the title
contains the same characters as your search string.

